# Submitted EOI with 65 points for 489 in 2613 Software Engg.



## Moksh (Oct 9, 2013)

Submitted EOI with 65 points for 489 visa in 2613 Software Engineer. Any idea when should I expect the invitation?


----------



## a_sudheerreddy (Dec 15, 2012)

Moksh said:


> Submitted EOI with 65 points for 489 visa in 2613 Software Engineer. Any idea when should I expect the invitation?


hi did you get the invitation, how much time it took. did case officer is allocated to you.


----------



## Moksh (Oct 9, 2013)

I didn't get invitation yet, as 489 visa in 2613 is on hold until all the seats in 189 visa get filled. We can hope to get an invitation in July 2014


----------



## a_sudheerreddy (Dec 15, 2012)

Moksh said:


> I didn't get invitation yet, as 489 visa in 2613 is on hold until all the seats in 189 visa get filled. We can hope to get an invitation in July 2014


Ok. Is it for both 489 family sponsored and state sponsored. .
Which one did you apply?


----------



## Moksh (Oct 9, 2013)

a_sudheerreddy said:


> Ok. Is it for both 489 family sponsored and state sponsored. .
> Which one did you apply?


It is for 489 family sponsored. I applied the same.


----------



## a_sudheerreddy (Dec 15, 2012)

Moksh said:


> It is for 489 family sponsored. I applied the same.


Hi did you get invite?

Is there any change in 489 family sponsered EOIs?


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

a_sudheerreddy said:


> Hi did you get invite?
> 
> Is there any change in 489 family sponsered EOIs?


I think 489 FS is not currently available, please check SkillSelect website they are only processing SS applications.


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

ajay.lele83 said:


> I think 489 FS is not currently available, please check SkillSelect website they are only processing SS applications.


I am waiting for he invitation since Oct 2013. 489 Family Sponsored - 261313.


----------



## Moksh (Oct 9, 2013)

Still waiting for invitation. EOI submitted in Sep 2013 with 65 points. Is there any hope?


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

Moksh said:


> Still waiting for invitation. EOI submitted in Sep 2013 with 65 points. Is there any hope?


What is your timeline


----------



## Moksh (Oct 9, 2013)

dm_channa said:


> What is your timeline


489 Family Sponsor Victoria | IELTS-7 Overall | Points 65 | Software Engineer - 261313 | EOI SUBMITTED: Sep-2013| Invitation : pending


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

Moksh said:


> 489 Family Sponsor Victoria | IELTS-7 Overall | Points 65 | Software Engineer - 261313 | EOI SUBMITTED: Sep-2013| Invitation : pending


mine is almost same as you. I have submitted EOI on Oct-2013. Have to wait till DIAC increase the 489 visa invitations. Currently they are giving 10 invitations per round.
Another prob is 261313 is on prorata! Have to wait and see till end of July.


----------



## Moksh (Oct 9, 2013)

dm_channa said:


> mine is almost same as you. I have submitted EOI on Oct-2013. Have to wait till DIAC increase the 489 visa invitations. Currently they are giving 10 invitations per round.
> Another prob is 261313 is on prorata! Have to wait and see till end of July.


Lets see what happens? Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## Pang (Dec 4, 2013)

Applied for 489 Visa - 3/06/2014 - no any news still


----------



## Moksh (Oct 9, 2013)

I think there is no hope of 489 Family Sponsored invitations to 261313 applicants as there is still pro-rata based invitations for 2613 and only 10 applicants are being invited in every invitation round. 

See this URL: SkillSelect - 14 July round results

It still shows:

Due to the continuing high numbers of EOIs received for the below occupations, invitations for these occupations will be issued on a pro rata basis in each twice monthly invitation round over the 2014-15 programme year. These arrangements are subject to change throughout the programme year. Please also note that SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent (Subclass 189) visas and then remaining to Skilled – Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional – Family Sponsored) visas. If all places are taken up by Subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for Subclass 489 visas in these occupations:

ICT Business and Systems Analysts
Accountants
Software and Applications Programmers.


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

Moksh said:


> I think there is no hope of 489 Family Sponsored invitations to 261313 applicants as there is still pro-rata based invitations for 2613 and only 10 applicants are being invited in every invitation round.
> 
> See this URL: SkillSelect - 14 July round results
> 
> ...


Hi,

207 invitations were given by last invitation round (14th July). Seems to be all are taken from 189.

Our only chance is if they increase the 489 invitations and change the pro rata.


----------



## PR4Oz (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi Channa,

I am looking to apply in 489 few september under software testing with (55+10 for FS), can you please tell how much time it is taking for get a invite ?.6months , 1 year or more ?


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

PR4Oz said:


> Hi Channa,
> 
> I am looking to apply in 489 few september under software testing with (55+10 for FS), can you please tell how much time it is taking for get a invite ?.6months , 1 year or more ?


Hi,
What is your Occupation?

Some occupations (Software Engineering, Business Analysts, Accountants) are currently under the pro rata and all the invitations will be taken by 189 eoi applicants. Also now only 10 invitations per round and it will take long time to get invitations for 489 FS.


----------



## PR4Oz (Jul 6, 2014)

a little background 
1. i am planning to get assessed as softwares tester - . 261314...then apply in 489 (FS), i already got assessd in 2011 in same category, 
2. i think of applyin in 189 -SE , but not sure as they musy have history of my presious assessment.
in 489 - time is not an issue for me i can wait for 1 year or so. , but is there any chance inviation will not come ?


----------



## Moksh (Oct 9, 2013)

PR4Oz said:


> Hi Channa,
> 
> I am looking to apply in 489 few september under software testing with (55+10 for FS), can you please tell how much time it is taking for get a invite ?.6months , 1 year or more ?


First of all, I have doubt that you can apply in 489 FS, as software testing is in CSOL and not available in SOL list. 489 Family Sponsored requires your occupation to be in SOL (not CSOL). 

Not sure how much time it will take. I have applied EOI on Sep 2013 and still waiting. They are sending invitations on pro-rata basis for 2613 and will send invitations to 189 applicants on priority and after that if there is any vacancy then 489 FS applicants will receive invitations. Go through this: 

SkillSelect - 14 July round results

Currently no hope to get invitations in 489 FS.


----------



## dm_channa (Oct 7, 2013)

PR4Oz said:


> a little background
> 1. i am planning to get assessed as softwares tester - . 261314...then apply in 489 (FS), i already got assessd in 2011 in same category,
> 2. i think of applyin in 189 -SE , but not sure as they musy have history of my presious assessment.
> in 489 - time is not an issue for me i can wait for 1 year or so. , but is there any chance inviation will not come ?


We can only wait and see. Rule changes can be happened in any time.


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

Guys, same situation.

i applied in december last year with same 65 points. But with only 10 invitations per round we not going to make it.

SkillSelect - 14 July round results

See the outcome of last invitation round, there were some invitations sent to 489 visa. But the shocking thing is that the cut off date by points score for 489 was 08/02/2013 with points. There were no invitations for less than 70 points!!!!!...


----------



## PR4Oz (Jul 6, 2014)

Thats true Moksh,
FS 489 does not apply to CSOL.
Any other option for testing .




Moksh said:


> First of all, I have doubt that you can apply in 489 FS, as software testing is in CSOL and not available in SOL list. 489 Family Sponsored requires your occupation to be in SOL (not CSOL).
> 
> Not sure how much time it will take. I have applied EOI on Sep 2013 and still waiting. They are sending invitations on pro-rata basis for 2613 and will send invitations to 189 applicants on priority and after that if there is any vacancy then 489 FS applicants will receive invitations. Go through this:
> 
> ...


----------



## PR4Oz (Jul 6, 2014)

Guys, 
A generic question , as i new to this forum , it may sound silly

If person has anzco code in SOL, y they don't apply in 189 as priority is high .? .Is it they are short of point and applying in 489 give 10 points.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## bhagyesh (Jan 21, 2014)

PR4Oz said:


> Guys,
> A generic question , as i new to this forum , it may sound silly
> 
> If person has anzco code in SOL, y they don't apply in 189 as priority is high .? .Is it they are short of point and applying in 489 give 10 points.
> ...


Thats absolutely correct. If your occupation code is in SOL and you can collect 60 points, 189 is the must go option. But for those who missing few points go for 190 or 489 to grab that 5-10 points.


----------



## PR4Oz (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks Bhagyesh ..


----------



## chamiash (Jul 23, 2014)

*family sponsered*

hi,

Family sponsored is automatically selected from the EOI pool or the state giving their slot for their state ? i mean the family sponsered for Victoria is a rare thing? or if i am in the highest i get the invitation without considering the state?


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

chamiash said:


> hi,
> 
> Family sponsored is automatically selected from the EOI pool or the state giving their slot for their state ? i mean the family sponsered for Victoria is a rare thing? or if i am in the highest i get the invitation without considering the state?


Family sponsor visa is nothing to do with state sponsorship. Currently the number of Family sponsored 489 invitations is 10 for each round. So you will be in a long queue, unless your point is 70 and above.


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

Even I have 65 points for family sponsored 489 visa from Nov 2013. 

But I decided that this may not work out or I need to wait for a very long time and applied state sponsorship (NSW 190 sponsorship on 14 Jul 14).

Instead of waiting, if I had applied for State Sponsorship in Nov 2013 and if all went well by this time I might have received visa.

So consider other options instead of waiting for FS 489.


----------



## Moksh (Oct 9, 2013)

elamaran said:


> Even I have 65 points for family sponsored 489 visa from Nov 2013.
> 
> But I decided that this may not work out or I need to wait for a very long time and applied state sponsorship (NSW 190 sponsorship on 14 Jul 14).
> 
> ...


You did right. I also tried to apply for state sponsorship for NSW on 14 July but unluckily all seats were already got filled. It will be reopened in Oct then I will try again.

Can you tell me one thing? Is it neccessary to have 7 band each in IELTS for applying 190 sponsorship in NSW in 261313?


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

Moksh said:


> You did right. I also tried to apply for state sponsorship for NSW on 14 July but unluckily all seats were already got filled. It will be reopened in Oct then I will try again.
> 
> Can you tell me one thing? Is it neccessary to have 7 band each in IELTS for applying 190 sponsorship in NSW in 261313?


Minimum 6 in all IELTS.


----------



## Moksh (Oct 9, 2013)

elamaran said:


> Minimum 6 in all IELTS.


Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## chamiash (Jul 23, 2014)

hi,,

ID : 2611
Desc : ICT Business and System Analysts
Points Score: 65 
Visa date of effect : 2014-06-21 12.01am


SO i just want to know what this " Visa date of effect " means, this is not mine this is just what is in the immi site under skillselect.

Is it the person who received the last invitation on the last round and the date the applicant hand over the EOI to the immi?


----------



## Moksh (Oct 9, 2013)

chamiash said:


> hi,,
> 
> ID : 2611
> Desc : ICT Business and System Analysts
> ...



"Visa date of effect" means the date you submitted the EOI in case you have not changed/updated your EOI. 

In case you changed/updated your EOI, then it means that "the time/date at which you reached that particular point score"


----------



## chamiash (Jul 23, 2014)

hi Moksh,

What is the meaning of Visa Date of effect ? 
in the skillselect ion the last round for ICT Business analyst it says,


Visa Date of effect
30/05/2014 7.51pm, means the person who has got the invitation has submitted the EOI on 30/05/2014 ??

also what is your score for FS ? is it 60 or 65 ?

Also ELamaran, Whats the different in going to 190 or to 489, if the occupation is in both SOL ?? 
i got 55 points individually, i get 5 or 10 from state and go for SS, but how to obtain 190 rather than 489 ? is it the same? or 190 is difficult?


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

chamiash said:


> hi Moksh,
> 
> What is the meaning of Visa Date of effect ?
> in the skillselect ion the last round for ICT Business analyst it says,
> ...


Yes, its for "the person who received the last invitation on the last round and the date the applicant hand over the EOI to the immi"

and its for 189 visa 

and no FS 489 visa is issued under this job category.


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

190 is a permanent visa whereas 489 is a provisional visa.

The number of 489 applications is less than the 190 visa as per statistics and 489 applications may need to satisfy additional requirements(for e.g. job offer, existing job, living in that regional area, or having relatives and friends there etc.).

For more details you shall go through DIBP site and respective state's site.


----------



## chamiash (Jul 23, 2014)

*experience count*

hi,

i have a clarification on the below,

1. if i get ACS skill assessment for 10 yrs 2004 to 2014 and got 15 points for experience, and if the said skill assessment is valid for 2 yrs, if i submit my EOI in 2016 (before the expire) do i still get 10 points (2004 to 2014) in the EOI or EOI points calculated from 2006 to 2014 only ??

if my skill assessment is from 2004 - 2014 and if i am going to submit a EOI do i need to do another skill assessment to claim from 2014 to 2016 experience? if so my experience from 2004 to 2006 will be invain with the new skill assessment??

Then what is the point having the skill assessment valid for 3 yrs. 

any one pls advise


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

You will get points for 2004-14 only, even if u use it in 2016 before it expires.

If skill assessment expires, you need to reassess. The asseessment authority will assess only for all the years you submit documents. If you submit docs for 2004-16, they will assess it. But you will get maximum 15 points for the last 8 years of relevant skilled overseas experience.

In 2016 rules and eligibility may change, discussing much about that is not advisable.


----------



## Moksh (Oct 9, 2013)

Did anyone of the 489 FS applicant get invitation in 28-July round?


----------



## chamiash (Jul 23, 2014)

what the priority level and the opertunity in the belo.

189, 190 , 489 State mig, 489 Family sponsor??

pls advise.


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

For Skilled Migration Visa Processing Times check - https://www.immi.gov.au/about/charters/client-services-charter/visas/8.0.htm

For details about subclasses 189, 190 and 489 check - http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1119.pdf


----------



## Moksh (Oct 9, 2013)

chamiash said:


> what the priority level and the opertunity in the belo.
> 
> 189, 190 , 489 State mig, 489 Family sponsor??
> 
> pls advise.




It all depends upon how much point you secure and what is your occupation. If you secure 60 points and your occupation is currently open, then definitely go for 189. 

190 is second on the priority list. It is also a PR but you have to live in a particular state for some specific time period.

Third is 489 SS and fourth is 489 FS. Currently they are sending invitations to only 10 applicants in 489 FS


----------



## sathi (Jun 7, 2014)

*489 FS - 65 points 2631*

Hi
I too applied for 489 FS, 65 ponts, under 2631 code.
I am hoping they will increase the monthly quota from 20 to higher figure, then only we can have some hope.
arvind


----------



## varun_maharaj (Jul 23, 2014)

Applied 21st July 2014, wishing to get invitation soon!!! FS 489


----------



## sathi (Jun 7, 2014)

03 june, FS 489 EOI waiting. 28 July round report not out yet. Why ? More than a week.


----------



## chamiash (Jul 23, 2014)

hi, Tks for all replies.

Any one pls tell, is it only 6 in each band for ielts in 190 skill nominated from the SOL list or we have to obtain the required from the CSOL ??

also can i add my relative residence in Victoria as bonus points to apply for 190.

currently i am stuck with 55 ( individual points) with 6 in ielts.
can i add relative points 5 and apply for 190 ? if allowed do i have to look into the CSOL ? if so i am failed again because i got only 6 in ielts for ICT - BA.

pls advise.

TKS a million.
Cham


----------



## elamaran (Apr 10, 2014)

chamiash said:


> hi, Tks for all replies.
> 
> Any one pls tell, is it only 6 in each band for ielts in 190 skill nominated from the SOL list or we have to obtain the required from the CSOL ??
> 
> ...


Posted a reply in another thread , in which you have raised the same question.


----------



## chaks (Sep 10, 2014)

*489 Family Sponsored*

Hi,

Has any one received invite for 489 FS after submitting EOI?

Thanks.


----------



## chaks (Sep 10, 2014)

dm_channa said:


> mine is almost same as you. I have submitted EOI on Oct-2013. Have to wait till DIAC increase the 489 visa invitations. Currently they are giving 10 invitations per round.
> Another prob is 261313 is on prorata! Have to wait and see till end of July.


Hi,

Have you received the invite or still waiting?

Thanks,
C


----------



## srik2006 (Nov 14, 2013)

any invites for 489 family sponsored


----------



## Moksh (Oct 9, 2013)

No Invitation


----------



## xernan (Aug 4, 2017)

*Submitted EOI with 65 points for 489 in 2613 Developer Programmer*

Submitted EOI with 65 points for 489 in 2613 Developer Programmer for a relative

EOI Submitted 25 February 2017... no invite received yet, 

anyone with the same circumstance? update?


----------

